# Frage zu ermäßigtem Erlaubnisschein Rhein NRW



## Pescador (16. Dezember 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

unter Angelkameraden kam kürzlich folgende Frage auf:

Wenn bei einer Fischereikontrolle am Rhein ein ermäßigter Generalschein (Schwebehinderte ab 50%) vorgezeigt wird, muss dann zwingend der Schwerbehinderungsausweis mitgeführt/ vorgezeigt werden?

Als Gegenargument wurde aufgeführt dass die Berechtigung bereits beim Kauf des ermäßigten Fischereischeines durch Vorlage eines Schwerbehindertenausweises nachgewiesen wurde...


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2019)

Ohne die Details zu diesem Vorgang in NRW zu kennen, ist eigentlich grundsätzlich der Nachweis für die Ermäßigung bei Inanspruchnahme mitzuführen. So gibt es ja u.a. die Möglichkeit, dass im Laufe des Jahres bei einer SB auch Veränderungen im Grad der Behinderung und der Wegfall möglich sind und der Anspruch nicht mehr besteht.


----------



## Pescador (16. Dezember 2019)

Das klingt plausibel, danke sehr für die Antwort!
Obwohl _grundsätzlich_? Worauf kann sich der FA berufen, dass dem Inhaber bekannt zu sein hat, dass der ermässigte Erlaubnisschein _zusammen_ mit dem Nachweis der Schwerbehinderung vorzuzeigen ist? Steht das auf dem Nachweis? Oder auf ermässigten Erlaubnisscheinen? Dort ist ja dann quasi die Kenntnisnahme vom Inhaber unterschrieben. Erst daraus erschließt sich doch die Situation des Fischens ohne gültigen Fischereierlaubnisschein. Folglich darf der Kontrollberechtigte verlangen dass der Kontrollierte den Nachweis bei der UFB nacherbringt?


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2019)

Der  Schwerbehinderten Ausweiß ist in dem Fall immer mitzuführen.
Ist ja das gleiche wie beim Bus oder Bahnfahren ohne gehts da garnicht.


----------



## Pescador (16. Dezember 2019)

Wo steht das? Worauf kann sich der Kontrollberechtigte berufen?


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2019)

Wenn Du eine Fischereierlaubnis erwirbst, ist es erst einmal ein Vertrag, Angebot und Annahme. Die Ermäßigung ist Bestandteil des Vertrages und somit als Teil dieses Vertrages zusammen mit der Fischereierlaubnis vorzuzeigen. Andersrum formuliert ist die Fischereierlaubnis nur gültig, wenn der Nachweis für das Zustandekommen des Vertrages erbracht wird. 

Beim Kauf eines Erlaubnisscheines muss man in der Regel auch den Fischereischein nachweisen und trotzdem bei einer Kontrolle später zu jedem Zeitpunkt vorzeigen- Teil des Vertrages halt.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. Dezember 2019)

Nicht der FA sondern ich als Schwerbehinderte muss nachweisen das ich berechtigt bin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (16. Dezember 2019)

Kann ich davon ausgehen das die Frage nicht hypothetisch ist? Wenn dem so ist dann finde ich es verstörend. Vor kurzem hatten wir im Forum über den Fall eines Anglers gesprochen dem man nach 30 Jahren seinen Fischereischein nicht mehr verlängert hatte und jetzt einen Schwerbehinderten der aus Spitzfindigkeit beim Angeln behindert wird? Oder sehe ich das falsch? Wo bleibt denn der gesunde Menschenverstand und die Mäßigung?


----------



## Pescador (16. Dezember 2019)

Nein, es geht um keinen konkreten Fall. Die Frage entstand in einer Diskussion mit einem befreundeten FA, der dieses Ehrenamt erst seit kurzem ausübt. Er fragt sich halt wie er seriös in so einem Fall argumentiert. Auf welchen Gesetzestext er sich beziehen kann, oder auf welche Klausel in welchem Dokument. Weder im Fischereigesetz, noch im Merkblatt für amtl. verpfl. FA ist dazu etwas zu finden.
Fischen ohne gültige Papiere ist immerhin eine Straftat.


----------



## Andal (16. Dezember 2019)

Wer seine Berechtigung nicht vorlegen kann, der kriegt den ermäßigten Schein erst gar nicht ausgestellt. Es gibt aber auch Ermäßigungsgründe, die keinen Ausweis als Hintergrund haben, sondern nur Anschreiben von Ämtern. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er ermäßigte Schein bei Kontrollen alleine genügt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (16. Dezember 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Nein, es geht um keinen konkreten Fall. Die Frage entstand in einer Diskussion mit einem befreundeten FA, der dieses Ehrenamt erst seit kurzem ausübt. Er fragt sich halt wie er seriös in so einem Fall argumentiert. Auf welchen Gesetzestext er sich beziehen kann, oder auf welche Klausel in welchem Dokument. Weder im Fischereigesetz, noch im Merkblatt für amtl. verpfl. FA ist dazu etwas zu finden.
> Fischen ohne gültige Papiere ist immerhin eine Straftat.


Naja, was stellt er sich denn vor? Den Rollstuhlfahrer der seinen Schwerbehindertenausweis vergessen hat aus den Rollstuhl heben und am Boden fixieren bis die Polizei da ist, oder was für eine Heldentat?


----------



## Pescador (16. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> (...) Es gibt aber auch Ermäßigungsgründe, die keinen Ausweis als Hintergrund haben, sondern nur Anschreiben von Ämtern. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er ermäßigte Schein bei Kontrollen alleine genügt.


Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, dann wird`s ja noch fraglicher für den FA sich die nachweisenden Dokumente vorzeigen zu lassen. Möglicherweise dann auch im Sinne der DSGVO. Übersteigt er bei der Kontrolle seine Kompetenz, verliert er womöglich die Rückendeckung seiner UFB.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer seine Berechtigung nicht vorlegen kann, der kriegt den ermäßigten Schein erst gar nicht ausgestellt. Es gibt aber auch Ermäßigungsgründe, die keinen Ausweis als Hintergrund haben, sondern nur Anschreiben von Ämtern. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er ermäßigte Schein bei Kontrollen alleine genügt.



Das ist egal, es ist ein Bestandteil des Vertrages. Bevor auf Onlineverkauf für Karten am NOK umgestellt wurde, mussten wir FA uns auch den Mitgliedsausweis vom Landesverband im Rahmen der Kontrolle vorzeigen lassen, obwohl dieser beim Kauf der Karte vorgezeigt werden musste, um die Ermäßigung zu erhalten.

Für das Befahren der Seitenwege am NOK gibt es für Schwerbehinderte eine Sondererlaubnis. Auch hier muss bei Kontrollen der SB-Ausweis vorgezeigt werden, es reicht nicht aus, dass nur die Sondererlaubnis im Auto sichtbar ausliegt.



„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Naja, was stellt er sich denn vor? Den Rollstuhlfahrer der seinen Schwerbehindertenausweis vergessen hat aus den Rollstuhl heben und am Boden fixieren bis die Polizei da ist, oder was für eine Heldentat?


 Nicht jeder Schwerbehinderte ist Rollstuhlfahrer, im Gegenteil. Nur einem geringen Anteil der Bevölkerung sieht man die Schwerbehinderung an. Kein FA wird einen Angler wegen einer OWI am Boden fixieren, es sei denn, er möchte ernsthafte rechtliche Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2019)

Eventuell noch ergänzend, dass es manche Schwerbehinderungen befristet sind. Trotzdem hat man zum Zeitpunkt des Erwerbs der Karte Anspruch auf die Ermäßigung, auch wenn die SB zum Beispiel im Mai ausläuft. Somit müsste man - sollte die SB nicht verlängert werden - die Karte anteilig für die restlichen Monate auf eine Karte ohne Ermäßigung umstellen und nachbezahlen. Da man das nicht kontrollieren kann, ist es doch einleuchtend, dass der Ausweis kontrolliert wird.

Ohne zu stark ins SB- Recht einzusteigen, gibt es viele Beispiele mehr. So muss ein Schwerbehinderter dem zuständigen Amt mitteilen, wenn sich sein Zustand über einen Zeitraum von 6 Monaten merkbar positiv verbessert, was zu einer Änderung oder zum Wegfall des Grad der Behinderung führen kann. Rest dazu siehe wieder oben....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (16. Dezember 2019)

_Okay, mein Beitrag war polemisch._
Ich plädiere aber dafür sich besonnen zu verhalten.
Soweit ich mich erinnere wird aus dem Spaziergänger erst ein FA (ehrenamtlich) sobald er sich als solcher zu erkennen gibt. Sobald dies geschehen ist muss er sich selbstverständlich anders als verhalten (betrifft zum Beispiel Strafvereitelung u.ä.)
Der beste Rat für die Fragestellung ist, das der FA die UFB anfragt wie in diesem Fall zu verfahren ist (bevor er kontrolliert).
Der besonnene Spaziergänger spaziert auch weiter wenn er ein Kind mit einer Stockstippe sieht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2019)

also demo ist was das gesetz sagt?
machen tun , was wir ein tag später iner Zeitung lesen.


----------



## Pescador (16. Dezember 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> (...) Der beste Rat für die Fragestellung ist, das der FA die UFB anfragt wie in diesem Fall zu verfahren ist (bevor er kontrolliert).


 Absolut, so sichert er sich dann auch ab.


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> also demo ist was das gesetz sagt?
> machen tun , was wir ein tag später iner Zeitung lesen.


Ähem, was?


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2019)

um vieviel € handelt sich das


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Dezember 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Ich plädiere aber dafür sich besonnen zu verhalten.



Das machen sicherlich die meisten Fischereiaufseher, schwarze Schafe auch hier nicht ausgeschlossen.



„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere wird aus dem Spaziergänger erst ein FA (ehrenamtlich) sobald er sich als solcher zu erkennen gibt. Sobald dies geschehen ist muss er sich selbstverständlich anders als verhalten (betrifft zum Beispiel Strafvereitelung u.ä.)


 Nicht ganz richtig. Ein FA bist Du immer. Natürlich darfst Du auch vorher als FA Fotos machen, zum Beispiel zur Beweissicherung wer geangelt hat. Du musst  Dich jedoch bei der Ansprache als FA zu erkennen geben. Die Nummer "na, schon etwas gefangen" und dann die Kontrolle läuft nicht! Der Hinweis muss sofort kommen! Ich bin ja für die Fischereibehörde unterwegs, habe jedoch kein sichtbares Schild, sondern nur den Ausweis. Den zeige ich selbstverständlich unaufgefordert vor, nenne meinen Namen und gebe klare Anweisungen was ich kontrollieren möchte- ggf. auch Ermäßigungsnachweise, Verbandsausweise etc.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (16. Dezember 2019)

Der SB hat ja in diesem Fall einen Fischereiausübungsvertrag kann aber die SB nicht zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle nachweisen, sodass ich vermute das das korrekte Verfahren wäre die Personalien aufzuschreiben und mit einem Protokoll an die entsprechende Behörde weiterzuleiten. Die würde dann den Kontrollierten vermutlich auffordern die SB nachzuweisen. Wenn man Auto fährt und seinen Führerschein vergessen hat dann ist das ja auch keine Straftat (Fahren ohne Führerschein, sondern wenn überhaupt nur eine Ordungswidrigkeit sofern man eine Fahrerlaubnis auch wirklich besitzt)
Aber wie gesagt würde ich mich als FA vorher wegen dieser Fragestellung absichern und mir das schriftlich geben lassen wie in einem solchen Fall zu verfahren ist. Das Problem ist das sich der FA durch die Kontrolle (sich ins Amt versetzen) an rechtliche Regeln gebunden ist. Das ist ja auch grundsätzlich gut da es Willkür vorbeugt und Strafvereitelung oder Bestechung verhindern kann.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2019)

Pescador

wenn ich in den   70. jahren demo wäre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (16. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das machen sicherlich die meisten Fischereiaufseher, schwarze Schafe auch hier nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Nicht ganz richtig. Ein FA bist Du immer. Natürlich darfst Du auch vorher als FA Fotos machen, zum Beispiel zur Beweissicherung wer geangelt hat. Du musst  Dich jedoch bei der Ansprache als FA zu erkennen geben. Die Nummer "na, schon etwas gefangen" und dann die Kontrolle läuft nicht! Der Hinweis muss sofort kommen! Ich bin ja für die Fischereibehörde unterwegs, habe jedoch kein sichtbares Schild, sondern nur den Ausweis. Den zeige ich selbstverständlich unaufgefordert vor, nenne meinen Namen und gebe klare Anweisungen was ich kontrollieren möchte- ggf. auch Ermäßigungsnachweise, Verbandsausweise etc.


Ich vermute wir befinden uns im Missverständnis. Ich meinte es gibt für den FA zusätzliche Pflichten die Entstehen sobald er sich zu erkennen gibt. Also es ist ein Unterschied ob er an einem Angler vorbeiläuft (weil er keine Zeit mehr zum kontrollieren hat; es regnet und er nass wird; oder Ähnliches), oder ob er eine Kontrollhandlung offen begeht! Die kann er dann nicht mehr ohne wichtigen Grund abbrechen. Das muss dann entsprechend der Regeln durchgezogen werden. Also Beispiel was nicht geht und ich weiß das Dir das klar ist: FA kontrolliert, der Kontrollierte hat keine Angelkarte, FA hat Mitleid und lässt ihn laufen - Verdacht Strafvereitelung des FAs.


----------



## Andal (16. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> um vieviel € handelt sich das


Für den Rhein in RLP sind es etwas über 20,- €/pA die die "Sozialkarte" biiliger ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> um vieviel € handelt sich das


las Dein Punk das machen.
petri heil

lgnobbi


----------



## Andal (17. Dezember 2019)

Also ich schleppe meinen Rentenbescheid nicht zur ermäßigten Rheinkarte (RLP) mit herum und ließe es im Fall der Fälle drauf ankommen. Der Schein alleine belegt ja zur Genüge, dass ich mal meinen Grund dafür ausgewiesen habe.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Dezember 2019)

Der Schwerbeschädigten Ausweis gilt immer für 5 Jahre, danach wird der Grad der Beschädigung neu festgelegt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Der Schwerbeschädigten Ausweis gilt immer für 5 Jahre, danach wird der Grad der Beschädigung neu festgelegt.




Es heißt Schwerbehindertenausweis und ist unterschiedlich lange gültig, je nach Art der Behinderung. Das wird vom Versorgungsamt festgelegt, gilt mindestens 6 Monate und kann auch unbefristet gültig sein. Wenn z.B. beide Beine ab sind oder eine Querschnittlähmung vorliegt, dann gibt es unbefristet einen Grad der Behinderung von 100 und die enstprechenden Merkzeichen B und aG dazu.


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Der Schwerbeschädigten Ausweis gilt immer für 5 Jahre, danach wird der Grad der Beschädigung neu festgelegt.


Nein deine Aussage stimmt so nicht !


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Also ich schleppe meinen Rentenbescheid nicht zur ermäßigten Rheinkarte (RLP) mit herum und ließe es im Fall der Fälle drauf ankommen. Der Schein alleine belegt ja zur Genüge, dass ich mal meinen Grund dafür ausgewiesen habe.


Wenn du dir unnütze Wege ersparen möchtest dann nimmst du ihn mit.
Die kleine Plastikkarte denke ich hat jeder SB in der Geldbörse wie den Perso.


----------

